# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  песна из Ария без названиa (without name)

## mekko

Except that you will see a lot of Russkie boety iz "Boi Bez Pravil" match-up i know that the group "Ария" singing a great track.  
But does someone here know the "title" of the track?  
And how goes "припев"?  
"мы будем драться........................?"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIroFuFQcE

----------


## Lampada

Группа "Ария"  Машина смерти  Машина смерти  
Машина смерти сошла с ума,
Она  летит, сметая всех.
Мы увернулись на этот раз,
Ушли по белой полосе. 
Мы здесь сегодня,
А завтра будем там,
Где тошно от огня чертям. 
 Мы будем драться на земле,
Под солнцем и в кромешной тьме,
Мы будем драться в небесах,
Мы будем драться до конца. 
Мы будем драться, чтобы жить,
За тех, кто первым был убит.
Как словно призрак без лица,
Мы будем драться до конца,
Мы будем драться... 
Под чёрной майкой играет кровь,
И мы готовы побеждать -
Так дай нам дело без лишних слов,
Отправь подальше воевать! 
Войну придумай,
Придумай нам врага,
И смерть, что рыщет в трёх шагах. 
Мы будем драться на земле,
Под солнцем и в кромешной тьме,
Мы будем драться в небесах,
Мы будем драться до конца. 
Мы здесь сегодня,
А завтра будем там,
Где тошно от огня чертям. 
Мы будем драться на земле,
Под солнцем и в кромешной тьме,
Мы будем драться в небесах,
Мы будем драться до конца.

----------


## Оля

> песня группы "Ария" (or "песня 'Арии' ") без названия

----------


## mekko

> песня группы "Ария" (or "песня 'Арии' ") без названия

 I know, then i guess words like "кофе" and  "Kakao" would be changed i cases.

----------

